
Apollo Guidance Computer Restoration [video] - coldnose
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KSahAoOLdU
======
Xibur
It is great to hear that the efforts of the different team members are brought
together and to see the progress. Absolutely fascinating how the dedication of
a few engineers can bring history to life.

We are [re]living in exciting times!

If you are interested to see more of the groundwork, a few weeks back on the
HN front page we had the link to the engineer working on the Rope Memory
Modules (effectively the ROM). His channel has the "unboxing" video of the AGC
that is currently in the process of being restored:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkFy30kxfh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkFy30kxfh4)

*edit fix typo

